# Evil Knievel dies



## terryl965 (Nov 30, 2007)

The late great daredevil dies at 69. Rest in Peace


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 30, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Andrew Evans (Nov 30, 2007)

He was the American iconic daredevil.

http://www.esquire.com/features/what-ive-learned/ESQ0799-JUL_LEARNED_rev


----------



## Kacey (Nov 30, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 30, 2007)

There was a history channel episode/documentary on him not too long ago. The man lived a checkered life. But he was indeed innovative with his wild stunts and definitely an inspiration to many. 
He'll be remembered as one of the great daredevils. 

.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 30, 2007)

As children we would jump our bicycles over things to be like him.  He was probably in large part responsible for the birth of extreme sports.


----------



## Drac (Nov 30, 2007)

A true legend..


----------



## arnisador (Nov 30, 2007)

.


----------



## bdparsons (Nov 30, 2007)

.


----------



## Jai (Nov 30, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Kreth (Nov 30, 2007)

I believe I trashed at least a half-dozen bikes emulating him...

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 30, 2007)

.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 30, 2007)

Evel was my first employer in the entertainment industry. He signed my first paycheck ($145, LOL) I'll never forget him. RIP Mr. Knievel.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 30, 2007)

.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 30, 2007)

.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 1, 2007)

A great showman who defied the odds, even to the point of dying of natural causes.


----------



## Brian King (Dec 1, 2007)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 1, 2007)

*.*


----------



## Monadnock (Dec 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 1, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 1, 2007)

.


----------



## dragonswordkata (Dec 1, 2007)

flying high again...


----------



## stickarts (Dec 2, 2007)

.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 2, 2007)

.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 2, 2007)

He was the coolest.  RIP


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2007)

:asian:
.


----------

